# the best and worst of a past and present life



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi ya all want to go to oz as soon as we can and i was thinking about the things i could not wait to leave behind and was curious for all the people that have emigrated, what is the worst thing about your new life, and whats the best. What was the worst thing about your country you were leaving, and what was the best


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Good question 

The best part of my old life in the UK - Christmas without a doubt

The woret part of my old life - Very little outdoor activities due to the weather

Best part of my new life in Australia - the Weather and outdoor life

The Worst part - missing family, Christmas (very little christmas atmosphere in Australia), lack of culture

Glad we made the move though - whether its a life time choice for us is yet to be decided


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

Would love to find out what we love, hate about the place. We have a weak case for a visa so the closest we might get is reading the forums and a lot of wishing.


----------



## kate45 (Jul 10, 2007)

chris said:


> Would love to find out what we love, hate about the place. We have a weak case for a visa so the closest we might get is reading the forums and a lot of wishing.


Hi Chris Where abouts are u thinking of going to in Australia ?


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

*hello kate*

We would like to aim for queensland, but would go anywhere were work is avaliable. We could always move agian once we got citenzship if it was not our first choice


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Best part of my old life in South Africa: A lot more disposable income

The worst part of my old life - Lack of security

Best part of my new life in Australia - Security and stress-free lifestyle

The Worst part - Expensive Child care (argh!! This one I am *still* grappling with).


----------



## ct220959 (Jul 19, 2007)

*best and worst of a past and present life*

Hi,

We lived in Sydney for 2 years, 10 mins inland from Manly. 
Best parts, outdoor lifestyle, weather, seaside, easy to make friends as long as you give it a go, clothes washing always dry, weekends felt like holiday time, aussie attitude and not such a nanny state (just yet)

Worst, gets dark earlier in summer about 8pm ish, family to an extent but its only 24 hours away. 

We would have stayed but visa was only for set period and we are over 45. Cut off for emigration.

col


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi ya 
was really intersted to hear that you were over 45 and on a temp visa. this may also be the only route for us as well as my husband is 43. We are concerned that if we love it then leaving is going to be really hard, how have you coped with this? We also have children so would have to pay for their education, and are concerned for their long term security although the experince would be wonderful for them. chris


----------



## ct220959 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Chris,
Leaving was hard on all, we originally left uk when kids were 16,14 an 12. First 3 months was difficult, next 3 easier then last 18 absolutely brilliant. Coming back was harder than going out. Kids now 18/16 an 14 and did not want to leave. But we moved back to old haunts and old friends which helped
However asked them all if they would do it all again answer was a definite yes. All want to move back when possible and it is probably only chance we now have is to go with them.
Re their education, Aussie qualifications are accepted here, my eldest into Uni no probs based on finishing school in Sydney. Second accepted into 6th form based on year 10 results from school, 3rd just fitted back in.
Finally, re location just be aware how hot and humid Queensland can get. We are Scottish and the weather in Sydney was perfect, but I dont do humid so good. Each to their own, we do miss it all badly
But please seek advice from others as well, we have friends who tried it and it didnt work out.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

I am in Queensland too and I can vouch for the hot and humid weather in summer. It is very, very sticky and hot in summer. Nothing will prepare you for it....not even African summers. It's great though....just hot!!


----------



## apple (Jun 8, 2007)

For me... 

what's good here.... Beer + Beach (yet to find out more, cause i touched down 2 weeks ago)

What's not good here... shop close too early

what's good where I from.... everything.
what's not good where I from... traffic + pollution.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Where are you from, Apple? You do know that the shops stay open till 9pm on Thursdays? I'm not sure about the other states but it's really nice here in Queensland to do your shopping leisurely on a Thursday night....especially in summer. I have my kiddy bathed and ready for bed before we hit the shops and when we get back she can just get straight into bed. Welcome to Australia Apple!!!!!! You must be so excited, dizzy, happy, confused....aaah those feelings were like yesterday to me!


----------



## apple (Jun 8, 2007)

I am from Malaysia, where the retail shop close at 10pm everyday and you still be able to find some street hawkers till early in the morning at 2am. 

In Sydney, I think most of the shop close at 8pm on Thursday. But, that's only Thursday. So, basically, there is nothing much to do afterwork!? Anyway, this will help me to get to explore more outdoor activities i suppose. 

I heard QLD is a very beautiful place. Can't wait to pay a visit there. But, I probably have to wait till next public holiday to do so. 

Cheersss...


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

*Hi apple*

Oh I can understand why this would be an adjustment for you. yip, culture shock! You'll adjust really quickly and map out a whole new routine...Mine's almost done...just need to do some tweaking here and there...still not 100 % comfortable but 95 % there. Did you come alone or with family? Talk to ya later...as the Aussies say. I never understood that later business when they said it to me in a shop that I knew I'd probably never visit again lol. Obviously I realised it meant "bye"...it just took some time getting used to.


----------



## apple (Jun 8, 2007)

I come alone. And hopefully, like what you say, I will adjust well very soon.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I found that difficult, too. Now I kind of like the idea that it isn't possible to spend my evenings running errands. I'm used to Walmart being open 24/7, all-night supermarkets, fast food places like Taco Bell being open until 2 am. Or I was used to it.


----------

